# [SOLVED] File Sharing is one way



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here the situation. I have a server connected to my router with a CAT5. I usually manage the server from my laptop connected to the router via WLAN. I often need to add files to a public folder on the server so it can be dowloaded by my clients when they need them. I can access my personal laptop from the server, but I cannot access the server's files from my laptop. This is recent and used to work fine. I also cannot acces other personal computers on my network that I often connect to.
I can't find an answer to this issue.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

"I cannot access the server's files from my laptop"

logged on the server as an admin?
have you checked the server permissions concerning your user account on the server?

" I also cannot acces other personal computers on my network "
security update recently done?
can you see the computers in the browse list?


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

I have checked my permissions, and it's all correct. I can see all of the computers on my network. I can access mine from any PC, and they can access eachother. Only my PC is unbale to access the other systems. No security update has been applied. I've checked file sharing settings on all of the PC's, and they are exactly how they were when it worked. The error says that the "Network is not is not present or started."


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

what firewall software are you running on your laptop?
disable it and any other firewall/antivirus programs and see if you can then be accessed.


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

I just have windows firewall on the laptop. I changed the rules to allow file sharing but it had no effects. I would prefer not to disable it completely. Are there any other options?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

We conducting tests to see where the failure is. Not completing a test kinda defeats why we are here.

If you logon both machines as administrator and then from the machine that doesn't have access to the other machine go to the run line and type in \\remotemachinename\c$

Do you get the drive contents listed of the remote machine or do you get a error? If error what does it say?


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

The system returns with the response "system cannot find the specified path"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

sounds like your firewall is blocking access.


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

I fully agree. But I cannot find anything related to this in the firewall settings that is set to not allow the connection.


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

I just tried turning off the firewall to see if it would let me through. Still had the same error.


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

Ok so my workstation service is not started. When I try to start it I get a 1068 error saying there is a problem with one or more dependencies. Only one is a service which I restarted. Others are drivers but I don't know how to check those.


----------



## TW93 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: File Sharing is one way*

I have resolved the issue.
I reinstalled the client for microsoft networks.
Then I was able to start the workstation service.
Then I started the IP Helper Service.
After that I went into my firewall and enable rules for file sharing only labeled "Private" and "Domain".
Thanks for the input.


----------

